# In Need for Speed World zusammen mit Freunden gegen Polizei ?



## Shiny49 (4. August 2010)

Jau ne frage :

Kann man mit seinen Freunden noch anderes Sachen als private Rennen machen ?

Sowas wie zusammen ne Verfolgungsjagd oder zusammen nen Öffentliches Game ?


----------



## Sash (4. August 2010)

ob da echte bullen gegen dich fahren wage ich zu bezweifeln. falls du das meinst.


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

Nein kann man nicht. Wurde zwar bereits öfters in den NFS Foren vorgeschlagen - ist jedoch fraglich ob es umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Ichbins (7. August 2010)

Wieso sollte so etwas nicht umsetzbar sein? Man kann gegeneinander fahren, da kann man ja auch noch ein paar "Party Autos" hinzufügen. So etwas würde bestimmt sehr viel Fun machen.


----------

